# Epson 1430 (or similar), heads clogging?



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm considering switching to an Epson 1430 (or similar) for film positives. My concern is head clogging. I've used an Epson printer in the past, but only as an office printer. It was great, at first. Then shortly, lots of printing problems. Specifically, blank strips within the image/text areas. After, many attempts at cleaning/recycling the heads, I just couldn't get a good print anymore. I spent a lot of money on ink, just to waste it trying to clean the head.

So, is clogging an issue? And, is it necessary to cycle every day? Is that the key to head clogging issues?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
I've got a Epson R1800, basically an earlier version.
I did have some minor clog problems earlier on, but, NO CLOGGING whatsoever since I switched to refillable/resettable dye cartridges/ink.
Even if haven't used the printer in a couple weeks (because of vacation/or just design work), 
no clogging issues.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been using a 1400 for over 2yrs now and have never had a head clog. After I went through the cartridges that came with the printer I went with refillable cartridges. That is a money saver.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

My guess is that you had a Epson that had pigment ink. There are a few things that I do with me printer that have pigment. Just use dye print every few days and you'll be fine.


----------



## Drewsmom (Sep 6, 2012)

I have an Epson 1430 and have had no problem with clogging, as long as I use dye print. Refillable are SO much cheaper and have worked fine for me. Good Luck


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

So, the key is a dye based ink and waterproof film?

What supplier do you recommend for refillable dye based ink and chip re-setter?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

GraphicsFactory said:


> So, the key is a dye based ink and waterproof film?
> 
> What supplier do you recommend for refillable dye based ink and chip re-setter?


 
I get my ink from oversizedfilm.com
I bought my refillable/auto-reset-able dye cartridges off a seller on Ebay.
Oversized does sell them too. And, with the auto reset ones, you don't need a resetter.


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

i know this thread is a few months old but now i am having problems with my Epson 1430. using refillable carts(all black) and bulk pigment ink. havent switched anything. have had the same set up since may. here is the problem i am facing... first print of the day--nothing. do a head cleaning and next print is good and black and opaque. next print light, very light, or nothing on the page. it alternates. never do i get two good prints or two bad prints in a row. tried head alignment--nothing. i set up a test print page with filled squares and repeated text to run instead of head cleanings because they are just a waste of ink. the test page doesnt help. alternates every time. weird. any ideas? 

thanks in advance! 

Luke


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like a problem with the refillable cartridges. The 1430 is a dye printer. If you are using for films dye would suit you better. Pigment contains particles and can clog the sponges in the refillable cartridges.


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

hmmm.... so new refillable carts and new ink. not what i wanted to hear but thanks for the heads up. im using the waterproof transparencies from ryonet. do they work with dye ink?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes. Rfilm works with dye ink. If you want to save money get films from Fixxons. Your films will be much darker with dye ink plus the dye ink is cheaper. I usually use blackmaxx ink from Ryonet in bulk but I just got UV dye ink from hotzone360 I haven't tried it yet for films but used some in my artisan 800 on photo paper.


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

man! what a bummer. i could have sworn i read that pigment ink works with this printer and the Rfilm and thats why i bought it. went to fire up the 1430 this morning, sent a job to the printer and the on/off light has been blinking ever since. deleted the job out of accurip and still blinking. manual says not to power down while light is blinking. im about ready to office space this printer. man that would feel so good.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Does the 1430 have the cd tray. If so make sure its not partially open. I have a 1430 but its still in the box as I am still using 1400. The 1430 will work with pigment ink but uses dye as the OEM ink. The piezo head allows both types of ink. The refillables most likely have the smaller micron sponges which trap the larger pigment particles causing the temp clog. There are CISS specifically for pigment and sublimation ink which remove or use large sponge openings to allow the particles though. When using pigment inks it is important to get high quality as they make sure the particles are uniform size and not so large that they will clog the head. 2 shake the cartridges as the particles can settle causing too many to go though at 1 time and can cause clogs. When printing films its best to stick to dye ink though. Less likely to clog and produces much darker films. 4,5,7,8 color epson printer come with pigment ink. 6 color Epson printer come with dye ink. The best use for pigment ink is heat transfers and photo archival prints. Dye has a better color gamut but when printing film all black is not relevant.


Just unplug and reset printer. My 1400 has done same thing a few times and since the 1430 is based on the 1400 maybe same thing. Although I don't use accurip.


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

found an Accurip FAQ that instructed me to restart the computer. did that and everything was operational. found dye inks with refillable carts at cobra inks.com but couldn't find info regarding the reset chip on the carts. I would assume that was standard. I'll call and order on Monday and switch out the ink. it'd be cheaper than a new printer. thanks for your help Sben!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Cobra carts are auto resetting. I use their heat transfer pigment ink for my transfers. I have not used their dye ink for films but there are many forum members that do and what I use of theirs is all high quality stuff. I just started with other stuff and don't want to change what is working for the past 5-6 years.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

This is a great post. Thank you.


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

i ordered dye ink and carts from cobra. hopefully my printer lasts that long. having to double up on films because i cant get them opaque enough with one anymore. any other way of cleaning or unclogging heads? when i get this new ink should i just pop it in? maybe printing enough with it will unclog the head? man... what a hassle.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You can take an ink syringe with a piece of tubing and run Luke warm water though the head. There is several tutorials on a few of the ink supplier web sites. Cobra has some info on their support page but not the water procedure. I believe there is a video or 2 on YouTube also.


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

ill definitely need to do that before i switch from the pigment ink to the dye and should so i can continue to use it before the ink gets here.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If you want to try and print. Fill your carts 3/4 full. Shake the heck out of it do a cleaning and nozzle check. If you get a good nozzle check and it prints now your carts sponge are clogged due to pigment ink since the 1430 uses dye OEM and your refillable carts most likely have the sponge for dye ink. That is the difference when you see a CISS and it specifies for dye or pigment/sublimation


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

ill give em a good shake and see if i can pinpoint the problem!


----------

